# Looking for a puppy



## Michael McHugh (Jun 12, 2017)

Good morning,

I am located in the Philadelphia, PA area and looking for a female vizsla puppy. Do you know of any breeders in a 4-5 hour drive of this area that have puppies or planning a litter in the near future?

TIA


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This is the link to the vizsla club in your state, and the breeder referral is listed.
http://www.keystonevizslaclub.org/Breeder_Referral/breeder_referral.htm


----------



## Liz_313 (Aug 12, 2017)

We just got our 9 week old female Vizsla puppy from Bella's Breed in Acushnet, MA. http://www.bellasbreed.com

She was incredible to work with during the whole process!! And we have a beautiful healthy puppy as a result!

It's probably around a 5 1/2 hour drive from Philadelphia.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Liz_313 said:


> We just got our 9 week old female Vizsla puppy from Bella's Breed in Acushnet, MA. http://www.bellasbreed.com
> 
> She was incredible to work with during the whole process!! And we have a beautiful healthy puppy as a result!
> 
> It's probably around a 5 1/2 hour drive from Philadelphia.


I didn't see any pedigree, or health clearances on her website.


----------



## Liz_313 (Aug 12, 2017)

Her website is extremely outdated. She provided everything we asked for when we met her in person.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That's very good to hear. 
Puppies are so gosh darn cute. 
I wouldn't go near one, without being able to verify things first. I know my weakness, and puppy breath is a big one.

Do you mind me asking which health clearances she performs on her dogs.


----------



## beardadx2 (Jul 6, 2017)

hind sight beeing 20/20 what all certs should you get from a breeder?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Every breeder should have had both sire, and bitchs hips xrayed, and the results recorded with the OFA.
OFA makes it very easy to look up online. You only need the dogs name, or registered number.

This page has a list of the many health clearances that can be done on a vizsla.
http://www.caninehealthinfo.org/brdreqs.html?breed=VZ


----------

